# Medical Colleges on FB



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

I rushed it quickly, add more if you find them. This is a great way for prospective students to see the colleges through pictures and interact with students. #yes 

1. Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore | Facebook

2. Army Medical College Rawalpindi(NUST) | Facebook

3. Ayub Medical College | Facebook

4. Bolan Medical College, Quetta | Facebook

5. Dow University of Health Sciences | Facebook

6. Welcome to Facebook

7. Gomal Medical College Dik | Facebook

8. Khyber Medical college and University | Facebook

9. King Edward Medical University | Facebook

10. Liaquat University Of Medical And Health Sciences, Jamshoro (0fficial Page) | Facebook

11. Nishtar Medical College | Facebook

12. Punjab Medical College Faisalabad | Facebook

13. Rawalpindi Medical College | Facebook

14. Sargodha Medical College | Facebook

15. Shifa College of Medicine | Facebook

16. Sindh Medical College | Facebook

17. Quaid-E-azam Medical College | Facebook


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Helpful post! Thanks.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Could this be pinned up if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

TheDoc said:


> Could this be pinned up if possible. Thanks.


Done! #happy


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Rehan bro ! 
u r a very experienced guy . .

kindly guide me about this ;

50 seats for University College of Medicine & Dentistry Lahore (not affiliated with University of Health sciences) were increased by PMDC recently & they conducted a test in april, I got call letter yesterday for MBBS (of session 2010-11) Alhumdulila .

I'll have to submit dues by 2moro . . 

plZ guide me ; is it overall a good place to join ??

what are the chances for me to access for USMLE or PLAB steps after graduating from here, as it's IMED approved ??????


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

PHANKS!


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll be adding pictures of all colleges too...enjoy...

*Nishter Medical College, Multan*









*Dow Medical College, Karachi*









*Ayub Medical College, Abbottabad*









*Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur*











Really a big shame no students take pictures of their own colleges. I barely found pictures of any campus online.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

...and when I mean pictures, I mean DECENT looking pictures which are actually worth sharing.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Great job. Thanks!


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

*King Edward Medical College, Lahore*









*Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi*


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Frontier Medical & Dental College Abbottabad, Pakistan | Facebook


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Fauji Foundation University Medical College Islamabad


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

*Nawaz Sharif Medical College-UOG*
*







*


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Mohi-ud-din Islamic Medical College MirPur A.J.K


----------



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow !
I found Ayub medical college and Sharif medical college most beautiful 
i wish i could go to ayub medical college. haha but can't


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Rehman Medical College, Peshawa


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

‪Army Medical College.wmv‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore


----------

